# Approved Calculators in 2012 (with links to Amazon)



## Tim_Nelson (Jan 11, 2012)

I created a webpage for NCEES Approved Calculators in 2012, based on the NCEES website. If you click the image of a calculator, it links to Amazon, so you can easily compare prices between different calculators.

I brought two TI-36X Solar calculators to my PE exam. What calculator does everyone else use or recommend?


----------



## Jayman_PE (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I'm running a Casio *fx-115 ES* for my primary and a *TI-30X IIS* as my backup. I used the TI for my EIT (i.e. "FE") exam a few years ago but after reccomendations from others on this site I found the Casio and love it. Very intuitive for me.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## miloc (Mar 17, 2012)

I use the HP 35S, and my backup is the casio fx-115.


----------



## csb (Apr 12, 2012)

Buy through the Amazon link here and help support eb.com!


----------



## zhongguo (Jun 25, 2013)

TI-36X Pro woot woot!!


----------



## djgint (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is the link for a new book http://www.amazon.com/Useful-Equations-Calculator-Civil-Exam/dp/1483951502/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1372296941&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=useful+equations+for+hp

if you are using HP 35s or HP 33s calculator and are looking for useful equations that can be programmed.


----------



## EnvEngrCA (Jan 18, 2014)

Whats the best calculator? Im currently using a TI 30XIIS, but I feel like its too basic. Any better calculators out there?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 18, 2014)

Ion_Exchange said:


> Whats the best calculator? Im currently using a TI 30XIIS, but I feel like its too basic. Any better calculators out there?


I used the Casio fx-115ES PLUS on the FE exam. It did everything I needed it to. I"ll also use this calculator when I take the PE.


----------



## Mark Leyner (Jan 20, 2014)

The Casio FX-115ES PLUS has some nice features and capabilities that the TI 30XIIS does not. I used the TI during the FE exam and the Casio during both the PE and both SE exams.

The best calculator is the one you know how to use efficiently so that during the exam, you're quickly and accurately calculating required values.


----------

